# Home Made Fire Starters.



## Jags (Dec 29, 2011)

This is a topic that gets bounced around a bit.  We have heard everything from corn cobs soaked in kerosene (don't recommend) to dryer lint in egg cartons.  I thought I would throw my starters into the ring.

First of all, I have an old shop stove that ain't pretty and ain't gonna get hurt as my heat source.  I simply take and melt the wax in a can on the shop stove and mix it with sawdust to coat.  I have two steel plugs (could be wood, plastic, etc) that fit fairly well in a piece of 2" PVC.  I put one plug in the bottom and stand the PVC tube upright and then fill with the sawdust mix and pack by hand until full.  Take the second plug and place in the top end and then place this fixture in my shop press.  Apply the squeezin'.  Let cool in place and under pressure.  Remove bottom plug and push the sawdust mix out.  Cut on band saw.

I do this usually when I am working on another project out in the shop.  I don't dedicate time or stove operation to this alone.  Each piece will burn a nice hot flame for about 15+ minutes.  I have never had a failed startup because of these.  They are fairly hard and the edge starts pretty easy with a stick lighter.

Pen is for size reference:


----------



## basswidow (Dec 29, 2011)

Nice.

Pays to have shop tools!  You could sell those.  Fire Starter Pucks,  put a NHL logo on them!

Any risk of the PVC pipe blowing out on you?


----------



## Jags (Dec 29, 2011)

I could call them "Super Oaks".  :lol:  It was all oak sawdust.

LOOK OUT THOMAS, I'm comin' ta get ya. (not really, you have nothing to worry about).  At my rate of production I could make a case about every two days. ;-)


----------



## laynes69 (Dec 29, 2011)

I do the exact same thing. I get paraffin by the 5 gallon buckets full from work. Those firestarters burn for quite some time, and hot. PVC, compression and chop saw. Not too long ago I got lazy and found the silicone mini muffin sheets work well also, just not as dense.


----------



## Jags (Dec 29, 2011)

I had even thought about using a longer piece of PVC and the log splitter for compression.  It jumped back out of my mind once I realized that I have no way to gauge the pressure being applied with the splitter and I am not looking for catastrophic failure of the PVC - that could get dangerous.

Glad to hear that I am not the only "nut" using a shop press to make firestarters. :lol:

Lets see what others have done.  Post up your pics.


----------



## basswidow (Dec 29, 2011)

I was wondering how you gage the pressure on that PVC to prevent a blow out.  Might have to up into a cast iron pipe.

I have two wheel barrel loads of chain saw chips.  Would this work on those?  Do you heat the wax and then mix?  How do you keep it soft before it gets into the form?


----------



## Jags (Dec 29, 2011)

basswidow said:
			
		

> I was wondering how you gage the pressure on that PVC to prevent a blow out.  Might have to up into a cast iron pipe.
> 
> I two wheel barrel loads of chain saw chips.  Would this work on those?



Sure it would.  With the shop press I don't have a PSI reading, but I get direct feedback from the hand pump (how hard you have to pump).  There is no such "feedback" from a splitter until it is too late.

On my setup, I stop pumping as soon as I feel a resistance.  Probably in the 750-1000 psi range, just to guess.


----------



## laynes69 (Dec 29, 2011)

I ripped a single cut down one side of the PVC then use hose clamps to keep it together. I dont use a press, but my weight. The cut in the PVC drains excessive paraffin and allows me to pry it open when cured. I've had mine burn for as long as 45 minutes by themselves. Also pine cones, chips, bark, etc. can be used. I ended up quartering a puck like show, it's takes little. The paraffin I use has a much lower melting temperature so it's easy to work with. I make some for friends and family. This year was just for my own personal use.


----------



## basswidow (Dec 29, 2011)

Well they certainly look impressive.  Makes me want to give it a try.   Really slick.  Thanks for posting the pics!


----------



## Jags (Dec 29, 2011)

laynes69 said:
			
		

> I ripped a single cut down one side of the PVC then use hose clamps to keep it together. I dont use a press, but my weight. The cut in the PVC drains excessive paraffin and allows me to pry it open when cured. I've had mine burn for as long as 45 minutes by themselves. Also pine cones, chips, bark, etc. can be used. I ended up quartering a puck like show, it's takes little. The paraffin I use has a much lower melting temperature so it's easy to work with. I make some for friends and family. This year was just for my own personal use.



Good ideas on the split pvc.  I used a VERY conservative number on the burn time because I didn't want to give anybody unrealistic expectations.  Difference in method could provide a very different end product. 

I simply collect old unwanted candles from family and friends.  I never realized how many are "decorative" and then simply get discarded when a change is wanted.  Cash outlay - zero dollars.


----------



## homebrewz (Dec 29, 2011)

I made some this year for holiday gifts, and for my own purpose. I take a paper egg carton, fill each cup with cedar shavings, and drizzle in a couple tablespoons of melted candle wax. Cut them apart and you've got a dozen. They work well.. I use them when I don't have any kindling. For gifts, I wrapped up a dozen in a fabric scrap and tied them up with some string. Gave them to some of my wood burning friends.


----------



## fossil (Dec 29, 2011)

They look like White Castle Super Cedars.   :lol:   I'm sure they work just fine for you.


----------



## Jags (Dec 29, 2011)

fossil said:
			
		

> They look like White Castle Super Cedars.



And they probably taste better too. :sick:


----------



## maxed_out (Dec 29, 2011)

good one!  clever.  needs a name though.


----------



## Jags (Dec 29, 2011)

maxed_out said:
			
		

> needs a name though.



How about "Crazy Pucking Firestarter"?

"PuckTastic"?


----------



## BrotherBart (Dec 30, 2011)

"Stove Sausage"

"Put a Little Spice In Your Wood Burning"

"Available in Mild, Regular and OMG."


----------



## Gark (Dec 30, 2011)

If made of wax from scented candles: cinnamon, pottpouri, christmas, baked bread, root beer, etc. The neighbors were outdoors and downwind so they call and ask, "Hey, are you making apple cobbler in there?"


----------



## DanCorcoran (Dec 30, 2011)

Jags said:
			
		

> This is a topic that gets bounced around a bit.  We have heard everything from corn cobs soaked in kerosene (don't recommend) to dryer lint in egg cartons.  I thought I would throw my starters into the ring.
> 
> First of all, I have an old shop stove that ain't pretty and ain't gonna get hurt as my heat source.  I simply take and melt the wax in a can on the shop stove and mix it with sawdust to coat.  I have two steel plugs (could be wood, plastic, etc) that fit fairly well in a piece of 2" PVC.  I put one plug in the bottom and stand the PVC tube upright and then fill with the sawdust mix and pack by hand until full.  Take the second plug and place in the top end and then place this fixture in my shop press.  Apply the squeezin'.  Let cool in place and under pressure.  Remove bottom plug and push the sawdust mix out.  Cut on band saw.
> 
> ...



Okay, then what's the photo of the hand for?  Looking for compliments on the hand?


----------



## maxed_out (Dec 30, 2011)

nah I think we need one of those fancy pants beer names to be attached to this one.  "nantucket firepucker"  Rocky mountain firestarter....

Jags, ps we just brewed up a fresh batch of stout.  a bluemoon clone is condtioning and a wonderful pilsner is in my half finished glass.


----------



## thewoodlands (Dec 30, 2011)

Jags said:
			
		

> This is a topic that gets bounced around a bit.  We have heard everything from corn cobs soaked in kerosene (don't recommend) to dryer lint in egg cartons.  I thought I would throw my starters into the ring.
> 
> First of all, I have an old shop stove that ain't pretty and ain't gonna get hurt as my heat source.  I simply take and melt the wax in a can on the shop stove and mix it with sawdust to coat.  I have two steel plugs (could be wood, plastic, etc) that fit fairly well in a piece of 2" PVC.  I put one plug in the bottom and stand the PVC tube upright and then fill with the sawdust mix and pack by hand until full.  Take the second plug and place in the top end and then place this fixture in my shop press.  Apply the squeezin'.  Let cool in place and under pressure.  Remove bottom plug and push the sawdust mix out.  Cut on band saw.
> 
> ...




Nice job Jags, would you like some nice dry pine needles for the JAGWOOD. Caddyshack had BUSHWOOD.

zap


----------



## Village Idiot (Dec 30, 2011)

Jags said:
			
		

> laynes69 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Wingman (Dec 30, 2011)

You know what i do?  I pour my shaving and melted wax mixture into a silicone muffin pan.  Once it cools/hardens, pop it right out and pour in the next mixture.  Quick and easy.


----------



## Adabiviak (Dec 30, 2011)

The local forest service is thinning the woods here, which involves grinding/shredding the slash and anything that's not otherwise good for lumber (including stumps). The forest floor gets covered in these little shredded bits of wood. These bits are riddled with cracks and have wood fibers splayed off the ends, which allows them to get very dry and very easy to start. I collect and use the ones that will start the best fires (fist size, maybe as big as a cell phone). These don't last as long as the fire disks that I've used in the past, but they are easier to light and get going faster.

edit - I guess technically these aren't 'homemade', although I do gather similar pieces as they're leftover from log splitting work.


----------



## Jags (Dec 30, 2011)

DanCorcoran said:
			
		

> Looking for compliments on the hand?



Ummm...well...only if you want to give them??? :gulp: 

The reason that I like the pressure being applied - vs the pour in type method is because of density.  My method doesn't use much wax and yields a very dense and solid puck when done.  Nothing against any other method, its just that I like the way that these turn out and they have a very intense and long burning heat.


----------



## firefighterjake (Dec 30, 2011)

DanCorcoran said:
			
		

> Jags said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You know I was looking at that hand and thought Jags could be the next Ray McKigney . . . really such exquisite hands.


----------



## steeltowninwv (Dec 30, 2011)

like this idea..but i dont have a press...any other ways to press it?


----------



## NWfuel (Dec 30, 2011)

I just came across this thread. Jags, that is how I started back in 1978. I was on the concrete floor though, using it to cool them faster. It would be fun to have a firestarter burn off competition. We all send the samples to whoever, they divide them up by equal weight so all will have the same chance. Start the clock and add the match. The one that starts the fastest,burns the cleanest and longest should be recognized. 

Happy New year to you all!

Winner gets free advertising on Hearth.com for a month.

Thomas


----------



## maxed_out (Dec 30, 2011)

just for something different i used a pinecone this morning.  worked fine.  I guess you could dip them in wax if you wanted to.


----------



## lukem (Dec 30, 2011)

NW Fuels said:
			
		

> I just came across this thread. Jags, that is how I started back in 1978. I was on the concrete floor though, using it to cool them faster. It would be fun to have a firestarter burn off competition. We all send the samples to whoever, they divide them up by equal weight so all will have the same chance. Start the clock and add the match. The one that starts the fastest,burns the cleanest and longest should be recognized.
> 
> Happy New year to you all!
> 
> ...



DING DING DING

In the red corner, weighing in at precisely 2.5 oz, hailing from NW Fuels, it is "Super Cedar"....

In the blue corner, weighing in at precisely 2.5 oz, hailing from Jags' machine shop, it is < insert trademark here >

This fight is scheduled for 1 round, and will only be ended by way of burn-out....


----------



## NWfuel (Dec 30, 2011)

lukem said:
			
		

> NW Fuels said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very funny! Looks like we have the ref. and announcer. We need the odds makers to set the line.
Thomas


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Dec 30, 2011)

NW Fuels said:
			
		

> I just came across this thread. Jags, that is how I started back in 1978. I was on the concrete floor though, using it to cool them faster. It would be fun to have a firestarter burn off competition. We all send the samples to whoever, they divide them up by equal weight so all will have the same chance. Start the clock and add the match. The one that starts the fastest,burns the cleanest and longest should be recognized.
> 
> Happy New year to you all!
> 
> ...



Should they also be floating on water when lit?


----------



## Jags (Dec 30, 2011)

steeltowninwv said:
			
		

> like this idea..but i dont have a press...any other ways to press it?



You got a 5 ton splitter don't ya?? ;-) 

Haha - Thomas, I am sure you have a much more refined process and product than I do.  You are surely the pro in this match up. 
(but I would have had a 4 way die to score the puck by now. :coolgrin: )

These are simply making use of a couple of waste products to produce something that helps me in my quest of burning cord wood to heat my home.  I will send you a free sample if you want to test my product. :lol:


----------



## NWfuel (Dec 30, 2011)

Jags said:
			
		

> steeltowninwv said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jags,
Your first attempt is way beyond my first. I was pressing by hand.
When I started we were only making 30 per hour, and we were cooling them on concrete.
We have the 4 way score but it is very light.
Making the 4 way die is easy, I have them all over this place and made of every material known to man. My problem is the tops come off when the press comes up. The material sticks in the cross hairs. I have heated,cooled wiped and swiped and it still sticks. It gets better if I use more paraffin, but that adds weight(shipping?) and tends to make them a bit harder to start.

I like how clean yours look. Maybe you could use a name like friendly fire or spot fires.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Dec 30, 2011)

Thomas, we have some that are scored and some that are not. The scored are great for sure.


----------



## backpack09 (Dec 30, 2011)

steeltowninwv said:
			
		

> like this idea..but i dont have a press...any other ways to press it?



Got a big vice in your shop?


----------

